# The Charlie Chat Summary - September 8th, 2008



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*The Charlie Chat Summary - September 8th, 2008*​Charlie Chat Hosted by
Charlie Ergen - CEO and Chairman
Jim DeFranco - Executive Vice President

*Launch of EchoStar 11*
Now up and operating ... 114 HD channels. Turbo HD with 1080p.
E11 is 50% more powerful than anything ever before.

*Turbo HD* (Frank Caliendo)
Complete high-def experience. Biggest HD update in TV history.
Turned off satellite in the middle of the night. Turned on with new encoding.
** Will be able to do 1080P when channels are delivered to DISH that way. **
HD customers today had their MPEG4 receivers automatically updated.

$10 more per month for those who do not yet have HD.

*1080p*
Comments on 1080p from CEDIA. Gotta have a 1080p set to see full quality.
"Blu-Ray" quality. "10,000 BC" currently available on ViP 622 and 722 DVRs.
New channel 501 for VOD (Video on Demand).

*HD Upgrades*
622 or 722 Two TV, dual tuner - 612 One TV, dual tuner
Upgrade to a DVR ... prices start at $50 + Professional Installation $50

*dishHD Local Markets* Recent Additions
Memphis, TN; Grand Rapids, MI; Larado, TX; Chattanooga, TN; Lansing, MI;
Syracuse, NY; Albany, NY; Beaumont, TX; Myrtle BEach-Florence, SC.
Total 67 markets 70% of US households

Additional Markets - Coming Soon!
Abiline, YX; Columbia/Jefferson City, MO; Des Moines, IA; Fargo, ND; Greenville, NC;
Joplin, MO; Lincoln, NE; Madison, WI; Omaha, NE; Quincy, IL; Sherman/Ada, TX/OK;
South Bend, IN; Topeka, KS; Waco, TX; Wichita Falls, TX; Wilkes Barre, PA.

17 new channels on August 1st.

Upgrade Special Now through Christmas ...
3 months free HBO HD and Starz HD --- same as new customer offer.

Channels vs Choice comment ... DISH has 114 channels and are not stopping.

*HBO Premier Party - "Entourage"*
Video clip. Entourage plays on HBO (Now playing).

*"Crash" - On set visit*
Video clip. Crash plays on Starz (October 17th).

*Contest*
Win 32" Sharp Aquos LCD TV - Full 1080p resolution
Who is the star of the first 1080p movie on DISH Network?
(Random drawing from all correct entries.)

*Telemundo's Candela Ferro*
Live interview.

*Political Coverage*
Record viewership of both Democratic and Republican candidates.
DISH DECISION 2008 in Dish Home Interactive TV

*CNN's Anderson Cooper*
Taped interview. Anderson Cooper 360 on CNN.

*Digital TV Transition (OTA)*
Today was the day for Wilmington NC (trial market). No analog signals.
DTVPal and TR-40 available to help with transition.
No problems for people who get their locals via DISH Network.
(Any TV connected to a DISH Network reciever.)

*Club DISH*
Refer DISH Network and get $50 in credits ($5/mo for 10 months), PPV coupons and free DishMOVER coupon.
Friend gets $30 off regular pricing.

*New SD Packages*
Local Channels Only - $9.99/mo
Welcome Pack - $9.99/mo or DishLatino Welcome Pack - $9.99/mo

Either welcome pack w/locals - $14.99

More information on DTV transition:
http://www.dishnetwork.com/dt
http://www.dishnetwork.com/digitaltransition
Digital Transition: February 17th, 2009.

*Questions*
Email Stacy (and others): "How does DISH decide what channels to add (HD and SD)?"
Charlie: Always looking, frames of reference: Ratings, Requests ( [email protected] ) Negotiations ... relative value to customers. Some complain when they don't have a channel, everyone complains when the rates go up. DISH has a format for HD programming ... looking for what fits. Most people are not looking for more channels for their prices to go up.

Mike from Sacramento: "Unique orbital position from EchoStar 11? FX in HD?"
Charlie: E11 is at 110° ... 99% of customers get 110° ... expecting 15% higher signal strength. AK/HI 60-70% higher signal strength.
Eric Stahl: FX hopefully by the end of the year, including other Fox services including Speed HD.

Email Drew: "Money tight ... want to change from AEP to TurboHD but it's not available to existing customers?"
Charlie: 100% HD package - not available to existing customers because of billing systems/hardware/etc. Will be available to existing customers on February 1st. Everyone can add HD for $10 per month ... they don't want complaints about non-HD channels that would go away when converting to 100% HD.

Hilton from Los Angeles: "TR-50? June or July? BET Jazz?"
Charlie: TR-50 is a DVR version of their off air receiver. Engineers promise more than they can deliver. Available in November. $299?
BET Jazz - not in the top 10 ... talking to Viacom about other products including HD.

George from Washington DC: (Impersonation) "Skip back in time five maybe eight years."
Charlie "Some would like to skip forward four months." (Caller is Frank Caliendo.)

*Programming Update*
Thursday, September 11th ... "102 Minutes that Changed America".
Documentary shot by individuals ... airing on The History Channel.

PPV Highlights: "Nim's Island" "Casamayor vs Marquez" (Sept 13th)
"South American World Cup Qualifiers" "NHL Center Ice" "ESPN Game Plan"

_Program ran long ... oops! - Continued_

"Top Chef" visits DISH Network on the road in Colorado.

Winner: David Danker of Garland TX - 6 year DISH customer
Answer: Will Smith

Next Tech Forum ... November 10th, 2008 - 9pm ET Channel 101
Next Charlie Chat ... December 8th, 2008 - 9pm ET Channel 101


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Maybe in November we will see more National HD.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

did anyone notice that there were some voom channels in the screen in the back? listed


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

kal915 said:


> did anyone notice that there were some voom channels in the screen in the back? listed


I saw the Voom channel logo also.


----------



## Rebollos (Feb 1, 2006)

And of course, they didn't want to awswer any calls or emails regarding GOLTV....

Whatever.......


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

So the rumour about New Hd National channels is then Just a Rumour...


----------



## dishlover2 (Aug 24, 2008)

yes disappointed they didnt announce new hd additions other than lil hd cites


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by kal915 
did anyone notice that there were some voom channels in the screen in the back listed?



space86 said:


> I saw the Voom channel logo also.


I saw that also. Those channels that are not available SHOULD NOT BE ON THE TURBO VIDEO. That is unexcuseable for channels that dish does not offer to be advertised as part of a package. This is official info from dish. Not some reseller flyers that come in the mail, or in the newspaper. No reason for those logos to be in the video. Charlie should fire whoever supposedly checked it out before this chat.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

> yes disappointed they didnt announce new hd additions other than lil hd cites


And the lil HD cities that were recently added had those channels become available back in July -most of them on July 2.

The uplinked ones listed as "coming soon" have been coming soon since May. Late Spring, Summer and July 30 deadlines passed. I wouldn't be surprised if those uplinked HD locals don't become available until sometime in late November -just before the next scheduled Charlie Chat.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm surprised they specifically answered the question with a rough timeline of FX FS and even threw out Speed as well. Hopefully that means negotiations are complete or really close to it... and they are just waiting on fully setting up E11


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks James for the recap.. I totally missed it was Charlie Chat Monday. Work is really keeping my busy so it was good to see the recap.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We won't discuss the recap for the last "Tech Forum" ... 30 minutes, slept through it twice. Enjoyed it more than those who watched.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

yeah the rush and world sport logos were funny, are they really that dumb?

They also mentioned negotiations with Viacom, and fx/speed ect. thats good to hear, Charlie also stated that by Feb 1st 09, they hsould have all those hd channels available(ie, nick,speed, ect)


----------



## skyway (Mar 30, 2005)

So what ever happened to Tulsa, OK getting locals in HD? It used to be on the list and now I see every smaller city get it except for Tulsa. Anyone know why?


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

projectorguru said:


> yeah the rush and world sport logos were funny, are they really that dumb?
> 
> They also mentioned negotiations with Viacom, and fx/speed ect. thats good to hear, Charlie also stated that by Feb 1st 09, they hsould have all those hd channels available(ie, nick,speed, ect)


Evidently they are that dumb!! If they were going to turn them back on this wed, i could see having them in the video. But since they didnt make an announcement saying that, i will figure that is an example of Dish's incompetence. :nono:
When i saw the logos for treasurehd, rushhd, etc, i tried to call to ask about them, but the line was constantly busy


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

dennispap said:


> ...No reason for those (VOOM) logos to be in the video. Charlie should fire whoever supposedly checked it out before this chat.


Ouch! :eek2: That's a bit _harsh_, don't you think?


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

I think they should give them a raise!
Voom will not go away and I am happy about that! 



dennispap said:


> Originally Posted by kal915
> ..... No reason for those logos to be in the video. Charlie should fire whoever supposedly checked it out before this chat.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I would not expect Voom to return as long as the court case is pending. Depositions in the case have been pushed back and are now scheduled to occur between November 28th, 2008 (the deadline for discovery) and August 21st, 2009, with expert reports and rebuttal expert reports due by deadlines within that time frame.

In other words ... the issue will be tied up in the courts for at least a year (more).

Time to move on ... I hope they pull the logos from the slideshow before the next time they use it. I doubt that whomever put it together recognized the channels as Voom. Kinda sad, but it wasn't the most inaccurate thing said on a Chat ... it was just very noticeable to those who long for the channels to return.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

I think that a year from now D* and E* will offer all the same HD Channels
other than D* exclusives like NFL Sunday Ticket?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The difficulty with having the situation with Voom so unclear is that it's owner, Rainbow Media, owns AMC, Independent Film Channel, Sundance Channel, Fuse TV, WE, and others.

But it's good to hear the News Corp. channels are on the horizon.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Unless they can settle 'out of court' which is an option they can do anytime.  
There is always hope.  



James Long said:


> I would not expect Voom to return as long as the court case is pending. Depositions in the case have been pushed back and are now scheduled to occur between November 28th, 2008 (the deadline for discovery) and August 21st, 2009, with expert reports and rebuttal expert reports due by deadlines within that time frame.
> 
> In other words ... the issue will be tied up in the courts for at least a year (more).
> 
> Time to move on ... I hope they pull the logos from the slideshow before the next time they use it. I doubt that whomever put it together recognized the channels as Voom. Kinda sad, but it wasn't the most inaccurate thing said on a Chat ... it was just very noticeable to those who long for the channels to return.


----------



## fredp (Jun 2, 2007)

phrelin said:


> But it's good to hear the News Corp. channels are on the horizon.


I'll beleive it when O'Reilly plugs The Factor as a guest on the next Charlie Chat!:lol:


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

O'Reilly is going to be on Charlie Chat? Cool. :joy:



fredp said:


> I'll beleive it when O'Reilly plugs The Factor as a guest oin the next Charlie Chat!:lol:


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Nick said:


> Ouch! :eek2: That's a bit _harsh_, don't you think?


Not really. If you are a serious company, and the ceo is going to be on the show, you would think that everything is 100% accurate. Dont you think if your highest boss was going to be on tv touting what the co has to offer, and something comes on to either contradict him, make him look bad,clueless, whatever you want to call it, dont you think something would happen?Someone would get fired, demoted, something.It not as if this is a live daily show, it is what, once every 2-3 months? No excuse for video/slate errors.
I think it is deliberately misleading or if not, it is worse than a high school/public access channel .
Check out the video on channel 75 for turbo.
To show all of the channels "we receive", they show the mhd logo AND the paladia logo. At no time ever does that count as 2 channels. It is the same channel, different name. Bad enough they show seperate logos for golf hd and versushd as if that counts as 2 hd channels. If they want to add more to the sd count, they can show the logos for court tv, tnn, disc health, and other channels that simply changed names:nono:


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

I called in for the contest.  
I got through.  
I had the right answer.  
I did not win.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

kal915 said:


> did anyone notice that there were some voom channels in the screen in the back? listed


Probably a mistake. I didn't see any VOOM logos. I watched the chat, don't know why:lol:


----------



## dishlover2 (Aug 24, 2008)

When exactly did the wilmington nc switch to digital take effect?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Noon yesterday.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

dennispap said:


> Not really. If you are a serious company, and the ceo is going to be on the show, you would think that everything is 100% accurate. Dont you think if your highest boss was going to be on tv touting what the co has to offer, and something comes on to either contradict him, make him look bad,clueless, whatever you want to call it, dont you think something would happen?Someone would get fired, demoted, something.


Not to be the Charlie-defender here...

but there is a Microsoft commercial running right now with Bill Gates and Jerry Seinfeld, and during the commercial Gates admits that Microsoft is working on making edible computers.

Not sure just having the CEO speak should always be taken as 100% gospel on all topics.


----------



## blooker68 (May 11, 2008)

Any word on Hard Drives for VIP211 receivers?


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Not to be the Charlie-defender here...
> 
> but there is a Microsoft commercial running right now with Bill Gates and Jerry Seinfeld, and during the commercial Gates admits that Microsoft is working on making edible computers.
> 
> Not sure just having the CEO speak should always be taken as 100% gospel on all topics.


I dont think a humorous commercial is the same as an official informative company program, which the Charlie chats are supposed to be.
Not actually the same setting between the two.
On the charlie chats, Charlie is the ceo ,giving out official information about the company.
He and/or his video people, ran a video showing that certain voom channels are now part of the turbo packages.
I like dish network, i just cant believe the "small" things that Dish mess up. How hard is it for someone who made that video to actually make sure it includes channels that dish offer??


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HDMe said:


> but there is a Microsoft commercial running right now with Bill Gates and Jerry Seinfeld, and during the commercial Gates admits that Microsoft is working on making edible computers.
> 
> Not sure just having the CEO speak should always be taken as 100% gospel on all topics.


Bill Gates is NOT CEO of Microsoft. He retired from that position years ago and has passed off nearly everything to others.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

James Long said:


> Bill Gates is NOT CEO of Microsoft. He retired from that position years ago and has passed off nearly everything to others.


It's funny that that commercial made news on Fox News and neither anchor at the time "got" the commercial. Of course they only played clips of the entire commercial. But then when I saw the entire commercial run, I thought it was pretty funny. Espedially the part talked about here about the edible computers.


----------



## simulated (Jun 6, 2006)

James Long said:


> *Turbo HD* (Frank Caliendo)
> Complete high-def experience. Biggest HD update in TV history.
> Turned off satellite in the middle of the night. Turned on with new encoding.
> ** Will be able to do 1080P when channels are delivered to DISH that way. **
> HD customers today had their MPEG4 receivers automatically updated.


What does this mean exactly? I'm aware of turbo coded forward error correction, to help with the power concerns when using 8psk, they upgraded their modulation scheme?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks James, I've been so busy lately I didn't even know there was a chat, I appreciate the recap.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> Bill Gates is NOT CEO of Microsoft. He retired from that position years ago and has passed off nearly everything to others.


Yeah, I actually knew that... but it didn't make my example nearly as strong to admit it 

My main point was that the Charlie Chat is meant as much for entertainment as information... and as such should not be treated as the gospel.

I agree there should be more control, but frankly I am less bothered by errant Voom logos on their Charlie Chat than I was seeing similarly wrong nonexistant HD logos on both Dish and DirecTV national commercials months ago. Remember when DirecTV was showing ABCFamily HD in their commercials but they still don't have that channel?

I think there's more reason to gripe about errant info in a Retailer Chat or in a Press Release or in formal announcements made to the stockholders... glitches on the Charlie Chat just shouldn't be taken as seriously I don't think.

On a semi-related note... I wonder if off-camera someone kept talking to Jim and telling him to look "involved" because I noticed more than once when Charlie was talking, Jim seemed to go off in a daze for a few seconds and then suddenly would turn to Charlie as if he were paying attention.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Remember when DirecTV was showing ABCFamily HD in their commercials but they still don't have that channel?


DirecTV does have ABCFamily HD, although they have added it since those commercials were on.


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

James Long said:


> Email Drew: "Money tight ... want to change from AEP to TurboHD but it's not available to existing customers?"
> Charlie: 100% HD package - not available to existing customers because of billing systems/hardware/etc. Will be available to existing customers on February 1st. Everyone can add HD for $10 per month ... they don't want complaints about non-HD channels that would go away when converting to 100% HD.


Can anyone interpret what this response really means? Just how will Turbo HD be available to existing customers on February 1? Will it be "FREE professional installation and $50 instant credit!"? Or will it be $XXX to replace your current non-HD receiver and dish?

Neil


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm not even sure DISH knows what the offer will be February 1st.

The only thing we know is what is being offered today ... upgrading to add HD for $10 more per month to an existing SD package or new customers (only) getting the 100% HD TurboHD packages. Looking five months ahead is too far.


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

James Long said:


> I'm not even sure DISH knows what the offer will be February 1st.
> 
> The only thing we know is what is being offered today ... upgrading to add HD for $10 more per month to an existing SD package or new customers (only) getting the 100% HD TurboHD packages. Looking five months ahead is too far.


Except the add HD for $10 more per month to an existing SD package isn't the whole story. "TurboHD programming packages require ViP211®, ViP222®, ViP612® DVR, ViP622® DVR or ViP722® DVR receiver." and "Additional equipment and costs may apply".


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> DirecTV does have ABCFamily HD, although they have added it since those commercials were on.


That's why I put the question mark on it, I wasn't 100% sure they still didn't have it... but I remembered when they were running commercials before having it. Both companies have done that, and that always bugs me more than glitches on the Chats.


----------



## tkwig (Sep 23, 2008)

skyway said:


> So what ever happened to Tulsa, OK getting locals in HD? It used to be on the list and now I see every smaller city get it except for Tulsa. Anyone know why?


I would like to know the same about Indianapolis, supose to have 2 yrs ago!  Can't get any info about it from Dish that is for sure.


----------

